# Ghost, Hoarder or Joker?



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

Okay now this is really weird. I buy Bonita Flakes for my cats, although Timmy also enjoys them. Those of you with cats might know what I'm talking about but it's not too important to my plight. I can only find these at Whole Foods, they come in a bag so I need to transfer them into a plastic container, with lid, after I open them. I also need to put this container in my microwave when I'm done, for safe keeping, or one if my kitties is sure to find it. So about a week ago, I can't find the container. It's not in the microwave, where it should be. I look all over the house. It's not a tiny container, it's actually in an empty quart container of yogurt. I ask my kids and DH and no one has seen it. Oh well strike that up to losing something so I buy another bag over the weekend, open it up, put it in another empty yogurt container and guess what????? I can't find that one either! What the heck! I looked everywhere, it can't go under the sofa too big, I looked in the fridge, in the pantry in the other rooms on the first floor in case someone pushed it around. So now I have two lost containers of Bonita Flakes somewhere in my house and it's making me crazy. Okay I vented, I feel better now, I'll keep looking but I'm running out of places and ideas on where they could be. :frusty:


----------



## Pipersmom (Jul 27, 2009)

Haha, I say you've got a joker.

A few years ago, my mom had a Christmas decoration that was shaped like a tree and you put a Hershey Kiss on each branch. One day, every other kiss was missing. My dad says he didn't touch it so she refilled and a week later, the same thing happens. She angrily called each of us kids (there are 4 and none of us live at home but are within driving distance) and wants to know who is coming to the house and stealing the kisses! HAHAHA, I couldn't believe how mad she was. No one fessed up and the mystery has never been solved.

Someone in your house is laughing at you...


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Don't under estimate these Hav's, they are very smart! I think Timmy is opening the microwave. Didn't you tell me the cats and Timmy work together to open the flakes? 

Years ago Laurie gave me a cashmere sweater for Bella. It went missing. I swear Scudder has a stash under my deck. Also missing is another sweater and winter coat!


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Is there a human in the house who might have opened the microwave, saw the container, said "what the heck is this?" and tossed it in the trash?


----------

